# Some CRS Know-how's



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Ok, for all y'all CRS pimp-wannabes, here are some info I dug up while searching for their data in Japan and Taiwan sites. Have fun

Typically, a CRS is valued by its adequate mixture of colors red and white. You do not want any fuzzy or fading colorations. You want each color to be distinct and stand out. White must look white; solid white. Red must look solid red. A CRS is considered even more valuable if the white color is more dominant and in a state that renders it in ratio to the other color.....red. More white and less red.

CRS values are also judged by their coloration and pattern on their various parts.

*#1. Head:* Judged from the basal stem of the antennae."White antennae"; it means the base of the antenna is white. Regular CRS is transparent red.​
White spots on the head, which exhibit several distinct patterns.​*Pattern one:* The Grand Type; whole head is white including eye lids.​
*Pattern two:* Six-spot; 3 spots on each side of the head.​
*Pattern three:* Four-spot; 2 spots on each side of the head.​
*Pattern four:* Two-spot; 1 spots on each side of the head.​White surrounding the head; again, several distinct patterns.

*Pattern one:* Complete white going from lower mandible all the way to the body.​
*Pattern two:* Going from lower mandible all the way to the first pair of legs.​
*Pattern three* is your typical pattern with some white around the head.​​*#2. Legs:* Several distinct types.

*Pattern one:* White legs.​
*Pattern two:* Red legs.​
*Pattern three:* Transparent to little coloration(typical CRS).​*#3. Body:* Several unique patterns.

*Pattern one:* White body.​
*Pattern two:* "Japan's circle"(or roughly translated into the Sun's Spots) Couple red circles on the white body. A popular type is one red spot on the body and one red spot on the tail.​
*Pattern three:* "No Entrance Sign". A white line across a red spot on the back.​
*Pattern four:* "V-shape". A red mark that resembles the letter 'V' on the side.​
*Pattern five:* "Tiger tooth". I am assuming the red mark looks somewhat similar to the tiger's tooth when viewed from the side. How this came about, I am not really sure. It could be just the originator's own fancying the name. Why not call it Lion tooth or Bunny tooth? Beats me​*#4. Tail:* As always, unique patterns can be found.

*Pattern one:* Tail's Sun Spot. A red spot on the tail.​
*Pattern two:* White Tail. White color dominates over 80% of the tail area.​Hope this will give some people idea just how immense this part of the hobby is over there in SE. It almost seems to me like people judge the CRS as one would judge a koi. The above list is by no means exhaustive as there are countless other patterns out there. This list just serves to give people some idea. Kindda like evaluating your home or car, I guess

Now, you should know what your CRS is worth on the market, right

Lastly, just wanna say that this is a fun hobby, and an interesting one at that. But to me, I think the true enjoyment is when you can see all your CRS happily grazing on the food you feed them. To me, that's where the true fun is [smilie=k:


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Very good info Paul, thanks for posting it!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Matt, sorry about the duplicate. If you have time, please delete one for me. I don't know why but I guess my computer was having period Thanks!



***I do have some photos showing how these patterns look like, but I would need owner's permission. I will try to get it ASAP. If anyone has any pix, feel free to post. Any additional info is even more welcome because I think it would be great if we can make this thread into a compiled list of CRS-related infos.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks Paul, great post! This will help me with my CRS as they multiply


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Paul,

Excellent information. If you do not get permission, you can always post a link of the website here were we can see the patterns you describe. I know tonina forest has some very nice pictures.

-Pedro


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

This is borrowed from petshrimp.com...although it's just a basic grading chart.

Petshrimp Photo Gallery - Most viewed/crs grades


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks, guys! 

I am waiting for the photo owner's response. With Tonina Forest, I would've liked to post the link. However, their site dictates that one must be a registered member to be able to view most of the forum. I think in the past they were more lenient but after few hack-ins, I guess they couldn't help but put their guards up which is unfortunate for us. Also, the site is in Chinese so it would be useless for many of us here anyways.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Ok, here is another great site (in Chinese) that has TONS of info on CRS. Even if you don't understand the language, the pictures alone are worth a million words

Just click *here!*

And yes, you saw it right. Those first couple pictures are triple S class, where the red is at its minimal. Basically, the grading is based upon the amount of the white color present. The more white(and in a certain 'style') the higher the grade. Colors also have to be uniform and not appear to be speckled or dotted or broken.


----------

